# Travel tips για Γερμανία



## JimAdams (Oct 31, 2011)

_Ποστάρω εδώ, αν θεωρείται οτι ταιριάζει σε άλλο νήμα, μεταφέρετε το._

Σε περίπου 2 βδομάδες πάω για κάποιες μέρες Γερμανία. Σαν βάση θα έχω το Φράιμπουργκ. Εκτός του Μέλανα Δρυμού, έχει κάποιος γνώστης της περιοχής (ει δυνατόν) να προτείνει κάτι άλλο που θα άξιζε την προσοχή μας?? Θα διαθέτω αυτοκίνητο, οπότε δεν υπάρχει χιλιομετρικός περιορισμός, αυστηρά τουλάχιστον. Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## crystal (Oct 31, 2011)

Τα δύο πρώτα που μου ήρθαν στο μυαλό δεν είναι καν στη Γερμανία: Στρασβούργο και Βασιλεία. Ειδικά το Στρασβούργο το συνιστώ ανεπιφύλακτα!

Πολύ όμορφη είναι και η Καρλσρούη. Λίγο πιο μακριά πέφτει η Χαϊδελβέργη, κι αν δεν σας ενοχλούν τα ταξίδια με αυτοκίνητο θα έλεγα να πάτε οπωσδήποτε - υπέροχη πόλη, κι εδώ πού τα λέμε τι είναι 200 χιλιόμετρα στον άουτομπαν; Δυο τσιγάρα δρόμος!

Η ούλτιμέιτ εμπειρία της εποχής είναι οι χριστουγεννιάτικες αγορές που στήνονται στα τέλη του Νοέμβρη. Αν προλάβετε καμιά, κάντε μια βόλτα για το χάζι και μην παραλείψετε να δοκιμάσετε εκείνο το αηδιαστικό μείγμα ζεστού κόκκινου κρασιού και μπαχαρικών, γνωστό ως γκλουβάιν, που για κάποιον ανεξήγητο λόγο όλοι βρίσκουν συγκλονιστικό εκτός από μένα. 

Εκτός από τα παραπάνω, εγώ θα κατέβαινα προς Ελβετία μεριά - Ζυρίχη, Λουκέρνη, Βέρνη, είναι όλα σχετικά κοντά. Πολύ καλή επιλογή το Φράιμπουργκ σαν βάση, ό,τι πρέπει για εξορμήσεις στις γύρω περιοχές! Όρεξη να 'χετε και μπόλικες μέρες... Καλό ταξίδι εύχομαι. :)


----------



## daeman (Nov 1, 2011)

Karlsruhe +10

Heidelberg +100

Bier+Wurst+Bier+Pfannkuchen+Bier +1000


----------



## Palavra (Nov 1, 2011)

crystal said:


> Τα δύο πρώτα που μου ήρθαν στο μυαλό δεν είναι καν στη Γερμανία: Στρασβούργο και Βασιλεία. Ειδικά το Στρασβούργο το συνιστώ ανεπιφύλακτα!


Στρασβούργο, ναι, είναι πανέμορφο. Αν πάτε ως εκεί, πεταχτείτε και στο Κολμάρ, αξίζει.


crystal said:


> Πολύ όμορφη είναι και η Καρλσρούη. Λίγο πιο μακριά πέφτει η Χαϊδελβέργη, κι αν δεν σας ενοχλούν τα ταξίδια με αυτοκίνητο θα έλεγα να πάτε οπωσδήποτε - υπέροχη πόλη, κι εδώ πού τα λέμε τι είναι 200 χιλιόμετρα στον άουτομπαν; Δυο τσιγάρα δρόμος!


Στην Καρλσρούη δεν έχω πάει, αλλά η Χαϊδελβέργη είναι πολύ όμορφη την περίοδο των Χριστουγέννων, και


crystal said:


> Η ούλτιμέιτ εμπειρία της εποχής είναι οι χριστουγεννιάτικες αγορές που στήνονται στα τέλη του Νοέμβρη. Αν προλάβετε καμιά, κάντε μια βόλτα για το χάζι και μην παραλείψετε να δοκιμάσετε εκείνο το αηδιαστικό μείγμα ζεστού κόκκινου κρασιού και μπαχαρικών, γνωστό ως γκλουβάιν, που για κάποιον ανεξήγητο λόγο όλοι βρίσκουν συγκλονιστικό εκτός από μένα.


τώρα καταλαβαίνουμε όλοι ότι η Κρουστάλλω δεν ξέρει να απολαμβάνει τις χαρές της ζωής (:twit:), διότι γκλουβάιν με 0 βαθμούς κελσίου στο δρόμο είναι εμπειρία ;)

Πάντως και το ίδιο το Φράιμπουργκ είναι πάρα πολύ ωραίο, οπότε μην ξεχάσετε να περιπλανηθείτε κι εκεί.


----------



## crystal (Nov 1, 2011)

Palavra said:


> τώρα καταλαβαίνουμε όλοι ότι η Κρουστάλλω δεν ξέρει να απολαμβάνει τις χαρές της ζωής (:twit:), διότι γκλουβάιν με 0 βαθμούς κελσίου στο δρόμο είναι εμπειρία ;)



Η φιλοσοφία που διέπει την απέχθεια είναι απλή: δύο ωραία συστατικά δεν γίνονται απαραιτήτως καλύτερα όταν κυκλοφορούν σε combo. Άλλα τρανταχτά παραδείγματα: κρασί με σπράιτ, ούζο βυσσινάδα, σουπιές με σπανάκι, αγριογούρουνο με σάλτσα μέντας.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 1, 2011)

crystal said:


> Η φιλοσοφία που διέπει την απέχθεια είναι απλή: δύο ωραία συστατικά δεν γίνονται απαραιτήτως καλύτερα όταν κυκλοφορούν σε combo. Άλλα τρανταχτά παραδείγματα: κρασί με σπράιτ, ούζο βυσσινάδα, σουπιές με σπανάκι, αγριογούρουνο με σάλτσα μέντας.


...ξέχασες τα λουκάνικα αρκούδας τηγανισμένα σε λίπος αγριογούρουνου με μέλι


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 1, 2011)

Το γκλιβάιν θέλει το σωστό περιβάλλον (Christkindlmarkt --χριστουγεννιάτικη αγορά-- και θερμοκρασία αρκετά κάτω από το μηδέν) και σωστό μείγμα :). (Κι εμένα, ελάχιστα μείγματα μου αρέσουν...)


----------



## Zazula (Nov 1, 2011)

crystal said:


> δύο ωραία συστατικά δεν γίνονται απαραιτήτως καλύτερα όταν κυκλοφορούν σε combo, π.χ. ούζο βυσσινάδα


Προφανώς δεν έχεις πιει ούζο με γρεναδίνη. Εξαιρετικό!


----------



## Themis (Nov 1, 2011)

crystal said:


> δύο ωραία συστατικά δεν γίνονται απαραιτήτως καλύτερα όταν κυκλοφορούν σε combo


Δεν πιστεύω να έχεις κάτι εναντίον της ρέγγας με σαντιγί;


----------



## JimAdams (Nov 1, 2011)

Μου αρέσει πάντως να βλέπω το πώς ξεφεύγει κάθε νήμα! 

Στο δια ταύτα, Στρασβούργο και Κολμάρ τα έχω ήδη εντοπίσει. Όσο για το Φράιμπουργκ, θα το δώ διότι είναι η βάση. Κάποιο ενδιαφέρον μέρος προς Μέλανα Δρυμό? Δεν ξέρω καθόλου από τα μέρη αυτά, οπότε αν έχει πάει κάποιος κι έχει να προτείνει κάτι ασφαλές, καλοδεχούμενο! Και ρωτάω εδώ, γιατί δεν θέλω να πάω να δω ούτε ιαματικά λουτρά (που προτείνουν αφειδώς τα διάφορα τουριστικά site), ούτε χιονοδρομικά κέντρα. Αγνή φύση, μόνο! Ευχαριστώ πάντως για τις μέχρι τώρα προτάσεις!


----------



## daeman (Nov 1, 2011)

Palavra said:


> ...ξέχασες τα λουκάνικα αρκούδας τηγανισμένα σε λίπος αγριογούρουνου με μέλι



Ε, χμμ, στην έκδοση της Μαμούθ, _άντερα αγριογούρουνου τηγανισμένα σε λίπος ταύρου:_







ενώ στην παλιά ήταν _λουκάνικα αρκουδοαίματος τηγανισμένα σε ξίγκι ούρου _(aurochs), με μέλι πάντα πάντοτε (δεν πάνε τα πάντα με μέλι). Από μνήμης, χωρίς εικονογράφηση, αλλά ατάκα από εκείνα τα Αστερίξ δεν έχω ξεχάσει μέχρι τώρα, όσο και να με πολιορκεί ο Αλτσχέιμερ, (συγγνώμη, το γκλ*ου*β*έ*ιν πταίει, μπέρδεψα τα έι με τα άι, άι για για για), Αλτσχάιμερ.

Μα γιατί τον στέλνουμε τον άνθρωπο στην Κονδάτη και την Ελβετία;


----------



## Palavra (Nov 1, 2011)

Δεν ξέρω πού τον στέλνουμε, αλλά ξέρω ότι με τόσο κόπο που κάναμε, πρέπει να μας φέρει κανένα γκλουβάιν γκλιβάιν. :inno: 
Το μερίδιο της Κρουστάλλως θα το πάρω εγώ. Χωρίς μέλι :cheek:


----------



## crystal (Nov 1, 2011)

Εγώ βολεύομαι και με μια κούτα χανουτάκια.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 1, 2011)

daeman said:


> Ε, χμμ, στην έκδοση της Μαμούθ, άντερα αγριογούρουνου τηγανισμένα σε λίπος ταύρου:


Σωστός! Το μπέρδεψα με το προηγούμενο:


----------



## daeman (Nov 1, 2011)

Το φαντάστηκα, γι' αυτό είπα να τα ξεμπερδέψω. :)
Το θυμάμαι καλά, γιατί στην παλιοπαρέα, όποτε μιλάμε για ντεμεκφαντεζί νουβελκιζινάτα, όλο και κάποιος θα το ξεφουρνίσει (και όλοι μετά εν χορώ το "Με μέλι;"), αυτό και τα νύχια βοδιού α λα κρεμ του Ομοιοπαθίξ (του μπατζανάκη τού Πωστονλέν) από τις Δάφνες του Καίσαρα.


----------



## JimAdams (Nov 1, 2011)

''Περίεργο... νοιώθω μια επιθυμία για ψάρι''


----------



## daeman (Nov 1, 2011)

JimAdams said:


> ''Περίεργο... νοιώθω μια επιθυμία για ψάρι''



Και πολύ καλά κάνεις. 

Στην έκδοση της Μαμούθ, το στεφάνι πλέχτηκε από μαϊντανό, οπότε το ψάρι ήταν ψητό στη σχάρα:






ενώ στην παλιά, η ατάκα ήταν "Περίεργο, ξαφνικά μου ήρθε μια επιθυμία για ψάρι σαβόρ", αφού το στεφάνι ήταν από δεντρολίβανο.

Καλό θα ήταν να προσέχεις όταν θα περνάς τα σύνορα:







και όταν ανοίγεις πόρτες, γιατί οι Γότθοι έχουν μια ευαισθησία σ' αυτό το θέμα:







Και πρόσεξε μην μπλέξεις με τίποτα αντιμαχόμενες φατρίες:






Βλ. και εκεί, που το μελέτησαν το θέμα.


----------



## SBE (Nov 1, 2011)

Γκλιβαινικώς ομιλώντες, παλιά που δούλευα σε μια σκανδιναβική εταιρεία (βλ. το 60% του προσωπικού υπερβόρειοι), τα χριστούγεννα κυκλοφορούσε η Σουηδική εκδοχή του ροφήματος, η οποία ήταν κάργα οινόπνευμα και νομίζω είχε μπόλικη βότκα ανακατεμένη με τα μπαχαρικά, το κρασί και τα λοιπά. Η Γερμανική εκδοχή μου είχε φανεί μετά πολύ λάιτ και πολύ κρασένια. Παλιότερα το ΙΚΕΑ έφερνε πριν τα Χριστούγεννα κάτι μπουκάλια μέλανα ζωμό, δεν ξέρω τι ήταν, σκούρο ήταν παντως και είχε πολύ μπαχαρικό, και υποτίθεται ότι ανακάτευες με ένα μέρος ζεστό νερό και ένα μέρος κόκκινο κρασί, αλλά συνήθως δεν προλάβαινε να μπει το κρασί ή το νερό, το μπουκάλι είχε τελειώσει. 

Τεσπα, εκτός θέματος στο εκτός θέμα.


----------



## daeman (Feb 17, 2017)

daeman said:


> Ε, χμμ, στην έκδοση της Μαμούθ, _άντερα αγριογούρουνου τηγανισμένα σε λίπος ταύρου:_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Και με εικονογράφηση πλέον, που προδίδει κατά το ήμισυ τη μνήμη μου:






Ωστόσο, το «λουκάνικο αρκουδοαίματος» δεν ήταν ουρανοκατέβατο, αλλά από επόμενο καρέ, δηλαδή το προηγούμενο που έγραφε εκεί η Παλάβρα:





Τσικνοπέμπτη σήμερα χτες γαρ.


----------



## JimAdams (Feb 17, 2017)

Δαεμάνε, ανέσυρες ένα νήμα που ούτε καν εγώ θυμόμουν ότι είχα ξεκινήσει. Και το κακό είναι ότι ποτέ δεν σας ευχαρίστησα για τις τότε προτάσεις σας, ούτε και σας είπα πως πέρασα. Πάνε και σχεδόν 6 χρονάκια, βέβαια.... Εν τάχει, θα σας πω ότι το Φράιμπουργκ ήταν πιο όμορφο απ'όσο το περίμενα. Στην φύση του Μέλανα Δρυμού δεν εισχωρήσαμε αρκετά, αλλά όσο είδαμε, εντυπωσιακό. Όσο για τα γύρω μέρη: Η Κολμάρ ήταν σαν ψεύτικη (χαρακτηριστικά είχα αναφέρει τότε ότι το βράδυ που φεύγει ο κόσμος πρέπει να την κλείνουν, σαν θεατρικό σκηνικό), το Τούμπινγκεν που επίσης επισκεφθήκαμε, γραφικό (για εκείνο είχα πει ότι ένιωσα σαν φιγούρα playmobil μέσα στο κάστρο κ τα καλντερίμια του), Στρασβούργο και Βασιλεία τα είδαμε κάπως βιαστικά, αλλά σαφώς και άξιζαν σαν βόλτες. 
Χάιλαϊτ, ένας ταλαίπωρος ελβετός ταξιτζής που προσπαθούσε επί ματαίω να μας εξηγήσει πως θα βγούμε στην εθνική άνευ διοδίων (φεύγοντας από Βασιλεία για Φράιμπουργκ ξανά), με μια τρελή προφορά ελβετογερμανικών (στο τέλος μας χάρισε τον χάρτη του επισημαίνοντας την διαδρομή - τον έχω ακόμα!). Ένας γερμανός μπάτσος που προσπαθούσε να βρει πού ακριβώς είναι το διαμέρισμα στο οποίο θα μέναμε, κ έκανε ολόκληρη κινητοποίηση για να μας βοηθήσει (το βρήκε εν τέλει!) και μια τρομερή θεία σε ένα σουπερμάρκετ της γειτονιάς, που απευθύνοντάς μου τον λόγο, της απαντώ (στα γερμανικά) ότι δεν μιλάω γερμανικά και να μου αρχίζει κουβέντα σε αυστηρό ύφος πως εφόσον θέλω να μείνω εδώ, καλό θα είναι -νεαρέ- να μάθεις την γλώσσα. 
Μακάρι με κάποιον τρόπο να μπορούσα να σας δείξω και το φωτογραφικό υλικό. Α, και φυσικά να κεράσω γκλουβάιν (οκ, όχι από τότε!)


----------

